# Brachypelma Genus



## pepey05 (Aug 6, 2014)

I have fallen in love with these guys. I have a female B.emilia but want to collect more of this Genus. Are they easy to obtain more common as slings, juvs or adults? Much to my husbands dismay, I have said there only 4 more to get?????????????? Wouldn't even mind trying a sling:flrt:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

pepey05 said:


> Much to my husbands dismay, I have said there only 4 more to get??????????????


There are 21 species of Brachypelma. What about the other 17 species ? 

There are a few that are not in the hobby and a few more that are fairly hard to get but many are easy to find.

Brachypelma albiceps
Brachypelma albopilosum 
Brachypelma andrewi . . . . Not in hobby
Brachypelma angustum . . . Rare
Brachypelma annitha . . . . Rare
Brachypelma auratum 
Brachypelma aureoceps . . . . Not in hobby
Brachypelma baumgarteni . . . Rare
Brachypelma boehmei
Brachypelma embrithes . . . . Not in hobby
Brachypelma emilia
Brachypelma epicureanum . . Not in hobby/Rare
Brachypelma fossorium . . . . . Not in hobby
Brachypelma hamorii . . . . . . Not in hobby 
Brachypelma kahlenbergi . . . . Rare
Brachypelma klaasi 
Brachypelma sabulosum
Brachypelma schroederi
Brachypelma smithi
Brachypelma vagans
Brachypelma verdezi

I have 8 species of Brachy but multiples of each :2thumb:


----------



## pepey05 (Aug 6, 2014)

Ok right so I was way off the mark:lol2:

I have been begging for over two days but since B.emilia that is it unless the RSPCA come back with the ones that need rehoming. My husband says NO!!!!:bash:


----------



## angelarachnid (Oct 10, 2011)

PeterUK said:


> There are 21 species of Brachypelma. What about the other 17 species ?
> 
> There are a few that are not in the hobby and a few more that are fairly hard to get but many are easy to find.
> 
> ...


B. "angustum" are mostly from the offspring of pet trade hybrids between vagans and the thing sold as albopilosum............real angustum have never been in the hobby, I have fossorium 2 females and a s/a?


----------



## Gratenkutzombie (Dec 28, 2012)

I love Brachy's too. They are the only genus i will ever own.


----------



## AchatinaAchatina (Jan 22, 2014)

I too like the Brachys ! Am new to the hobby and currently have two slings B.Shroederi and B.Emilia...Have Juv B.Smithi arriving next week and 2 B.Smithi slings...then next I want to get my hands on B. Auratum or 2...the only Genus I plan on keeping, although I do like A . versicolor and one other I cant remember the name of...Giant white knee I think :2thumb:


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

AchatinaAchatina said:


> I too like the Brachys ! Am new to the hobby and currently have two slings B.Shroederi and B.Emilia...Have Juv B.Smithi arriving next week and 2 B.Smithi slings...then next I want to get my hands on B. Auratum or 2...the only Genus I plan on keeping, although I do like A . versicolor and one other I cant remember the name of...*Giant white knee I think* :2thumb:


 Acanthoscurria geniculata? Great species. I'm waiting for mine to molt at the moment, so she's not as active as usual.


----------



## AchatinaAchatina (Jan 22, 2014)

Yea, thats the one  Lovely looking T...haven't done a detailed search into them yet...suitable for newbies ? How old is yours ? Would love to see pics if ok


----------



## Sickone (Jul 10, 2013)

Genic's are awesome, they look gorgeous when adults and very active. Compared to their counterparts (nhandu Chromatus who they're usually compared to) they are a much livelier T with more of an attitude. Not really aggressive but definitely not as skittish. Fun eaters and never had a threat pose to date. Can be very fast though.

Genic's are a must :2thumb:


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

AchatinaAchatina said:


> Yea, thats the one  Lovely looking T...haven't done a detailed search into them yet...suitable for newbies ? How old is yours ? Would love to see pics if ok


I agree with Sickone on everything. Mine's never shown any aggression/defensiveness towards me (*touch wood it stays that way*). She's very confident though and doesn't hide at all. 
She usually eats anything I "throw" at her (she's having a premolt fast just now though). I'm not sure about her age, but she's not fully grown yet (about 10cms? +/-). 
I got her as my 3rd T, so I would say to to how uncomplicated they are in husbandry and feeding, they make great beginner spiders. It probably depends on the individual spider and its temperament, but mine is a joy to own.


----------



## DodgemGreaser (Nov 7, 2013)

I have a Brachypelma schroederi female for sale in the classifieds atm.


----------



## pepey05 (Aug 6, 2014)

I ended up getting a B.smithi from the IHS show. She is beautiful and placid about 3 years old, Martin Goss believes her to be female. I also got a beautiful A.geniculata from a good friend of mine off the forum. She is a big lady for only 3 years old. Mine is a bit of a hair flicker at times depending what mood she is in:lol2:


----------



## The Lone Gunman (Oct 14, 2009)

angelarachnid said:


> B. "angustum" are mostly from the offspring of pet trade hybrids between vagans and the thing sold as albopilosum............real angustum have never been in the hobby, I have fossorium 2 females and a s/a?


Really? Where did you glean this information?


----------



## The Lone Gunman (Oct 14, 2009)

Also, what do you mean when you say: "the thing sold as albopilosum...."?


----------

